# Fitting Of Fence On Triton 2000 Workcentre



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello there,
Hope I'm in the right place to ask this question. Started to assemble my Triton 2000 Workcentre today. When I got to fitting the fence, on one side I had to slacken off the nuts on the springs at one end. So the arm would slide in,the other arm went in fine. I can lock the fence in position. I'm not sure if I have fitted the fence as well as could be done. Any help would be very welcome.
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Hello there,
> Hope I'm in the right place to ask this question. Started to assemble my Triton 2000 Workcentre today. When I got to fitting the fence, on one side I had to slacken off the nuts on the springs at one end. So the arm would slide in,the other arm went in fine. I can lock the fence in position. I'm not sure if I have fitted the fence as well as could be done. Any help would be very welcome.
> Cheers,
> Peter.



Can't help you, Peter.

I only had the Mk3 work centre and had no problem with the fence.

You do not say where you live..

Check out this forum...

Woodwork Forums

They have a special area just for Triton gear.

James


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Can't help you, Peter.
> 
> I only had the Mk3 work centre and had no problem with the fence.
> 
> ...


Hi James, 
Thanks, and thanks for the link 
I live near Swindon, Wiltshire UK.
Peter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Hi James,
> Thanks, and thanks for the link
> I live near Swindon, Wiltshire UK.
> Peter.


Peter,

UK is no problem.

RayintheUk is very active on that forum and very knowledgeable with Triton gear.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaia said:


> Hello there,
> Hope I'm in the right place to ask this question. Started to assemble my Triton 2000 Workcentre today. When I got to fitting the fence, on one side I had to slacken off the nuts on the springs at one end. So the arm would slide in,the other arm went in fine. I can lock the fence in position. I'm not sure if I have fitted the fence as well as could be done. Any help would be very welcome.
> Cheers,
> Peter.


Peter, I'm not sure which springs you refer to. I've had this table since, would you believe, 2000! and I don't recall any adjustments required when sliding in the fence. It's worth taking time to accurately set up the saw, preferably the Triton because that has holes in the base that fit over cams which makes the set-up fast and accuracy is easy to obtain. The rise and fall table is, in my opinion a necessity. Here are some shots of mine which might help.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers Harry.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"I've had this table since, would you believe, 2000! "

Yea, but its got those funny-looking *metric* numbers on it!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*setting fence*



harrysin said:


> Peter, I'm not sure which springs you refer to. I've had this table since, would you believe, 2000! and I don't recall any adjustments required when sliding in the fence. It's worth taking time to accurately set up the saw, preferably the Triton because that has holes in the base that fit over cams which makes the set-up fast and accuracy is easy to obtain. The rise and fall table is, in my opinion a necessity. Here are some shots of mine which might help.



Harry, 

I see that Carba-Tec has them back on the market.

How difficult is it to make sure the fence is parallel to the blade?

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peter

Only just spotted this. Do you mean the flat springs that provide some pressure on the two sliding members that attach the fence? They have clamps back and front, but you usually only need to clamp up either the back two or the front two, depending on how close in you want the fence.

HTH

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Using the Triton saw James it's a piece of cake, set the fence so that it reads zero in-feed and out-feed and adjust the cams so that the blade just touches the fence front and back. If on a test cut the wood tightens or loosens during the cut, slight further adjustment is needed but from memory, the initial set-up was accurate and I haven't touched the setting in all these years and if I set both ends of the fence to 200mm, then the piece of wood is exactly 200mm. For a pressed steel table, the results are remarkable. Often at wood shows when I see magnificent looking table saws I become tempted, then I remember what a perfect job the Triton does and the temptation vanishes.
I do recall that when I bought the work-centre I fitted my AEG saw which took over half a day and I still wasn't happy with it so went out and bought the Triton together with the rise and fall accessory (the latter causing me great difficulty to understand the instructions until my granddaughter who would have been about 12 at the time said something like " granddad, do you think it means................"and it did!)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Using the Triton saw James it's a piece of cake, set the fence so that it reads zero in-feed and out-feed and adjust the cams so that the blade just touches the fence front and back. If on a test cut the wood tightens or loosens during the cut, slight further adjustment is needed but from memory, the initial set-up was accurate and I haven't touched the setting in all these years and if I set both ends of the fence to 200mm, then the piece of wood is exactly 200mm. For a pressed steel table, the results are remarkable. Often at wood shows when I see magnificent looking table saws I become tempted, then I remember what a perfect job the Triton does and the temptation vanishes.
> I do recall that when I bought the work-centre I fitted my AEG saw which took over half a day and I still wasn't happy with it so went out and bought the Triton together with the rise and fall accessory (the latter causing me great difficulty to understand the instructions until my granddaughter who would have been about 12 at the time said something like " granddad, do you think it means................"and it did!)



Thanks Harry,

May give one a serious look at this weekends wood show.

I was very happy with the MK3.

The GMC table saw is a bit small for ripping plywood sheets.

James


----------



## hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

hi there,
I have used the triton 2000 for about 10 years and never had a problem , still as accurate as the day I bought it, it just has a few scars. 

The only suggestion I have is to give an extra millimetre width on the outfeed side of your work, this helps stop any chance of binding with the riving blade which can happen, you will still get the accuracy fom the cut.

Enjoy

Hankus


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hankus said:


> hi there,
> I have used the triton 2000 for about 10 years and never had a problem , still as accurate as the day I bought it, it just has a few scars.
> 
> The only suggestion I have is to give an extra millimetre width on the outfeed side of your work, this helps stop any chance of binding with the riving blade which can happen, you will still get the accuracy fom the cut.
> ...


Thanks Hank


James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Hello there,
> Hope I'm in the right place to ask this question. Started to assemble my Triton 2000 Workcentre today. When I got to fitting the fence, on one side I had to slacken off the nuts on the springs at one end. So the arm would slide in,the other arm went in fine. I can lock the fence in position. I'm not sure if I have fitted the fence as well as could be done. Any help would be very welcome.
> Cheers,
> Peter.



Hi Peter,

Have you been able to solve your problem???

It is nice to get feedback to show we are on the right track...

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> (the latter causing me great difficulty to understand the instructions until my granddaughter who would have been about 12 at the time said something like " granddad, do you think it means................"and it did!)



Out of the mouth of babes.....

I believe the height adjuster would be a great accessory for this table.

James


----------



## hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

height adjuster is great, well worth the cost, 

also I have closed the frame in - I simply placed a piece of custom board on each side and one across the bottom. 

then placed a connection for my dust extractor in the bottom, very simple works well and the price was right-
I only use this for a table saw and also fit a router table top in it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought one of those, only to find that it won't work unless I buy a more recent saw mounting platform. They don't fit the cast ones.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

hankus said:


> height adjuster is great, well worth the cost,
> 
> also I have closed the frame in - I simply placed a piece of custom board on each side and one across the bottom.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing some time ago but found it wasn't particularly efficient so I went back to having the vac. straight on to the Triton saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> I bought one of those, only to find that it won't work unless I buy a more recent saw mounting platform. They don't fit the cast ones.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


I don't know what you mean Peter, I have the 2000 workcentre, the rise and fall device and the Triton saw and they work perfectly together.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carba-tec did not have any on display at the Working With Wood show this last weekend.

They only had a Triton Router (the new model TRA001 AU) and a router table.

So I did not get a chance to road test one....

James


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I can lock the fence in place securely. So I guess is OK, I had to slack off the arm channels so they could slide in OK, thought I slacked off too much, that was all I was concerned about.
Peter.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I don't know what you mean Peter, I have the 2000 workcentre, the rise and fall device and the Triton saw and they work perfectly together.


The earlier 2000's used a cast ally saw mounting platform and I've actually two of them, as when I got my Hitachi C9U saw off eBay there was, surprisingly, one attached to it. Unfortunately, they don't accomodate the rise and fall kit. I spoke to the Triton guy in the UK and he says I need the later pressed steel platform, as this has a cut out on it specifically for the rise and fall mechanism. Whilst it isn't dear, it will cost as much again to post. It is annoying as a) it is a fiddle getting stuff down here and b) if I'd known originally, it could have come with the rise and fall kit for no extra cost.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

You can see the difference here. The original cast plates were quite skeletal.

The newer pressed steel ones have a notch cut out on one side that is necessary for part of the rise and fall kit to pass through and there is no easy way no adapt the older style plates or I would have done.


----------



## Deon980 (Aug 2, 2017)

Please advise on :

1. How do I lock the saw on my Triton 2000 Work Center ?

2. Hoe do I adjust the blade for straight cuts ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Deon. 

#1 - If you mean lock the trigger on you can use Velcro or a like product

#2 - Not sure what you are asking

I'm sure someone will be able to assist.


----------

